# Angeln in Kroatien zwischen Zadar und Split



## Herby777 (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade in den Urlaubsvorbereitungen. Ich habe mich von meiner Frau breit schlagen lassen nach Jahren im Norden, mal einen Urlaub in wärmeren Gefilden anzutreten. Herausgekommen ist Kroatien 

Nun stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage des Angelns und hier sind die Profis gefragt *g* Schon zu anfang, wir werden kein Boot haben und uns auch keines Mieten, also fällt diese Option gänzlich weg und stellt keine Option da. Außer jemand von euch ist zwischen dem 18.08 und 02.09 in der Gegend und nimmt uns mit raus 

Wir werden vor Ort Campingplätze anfahren und im Zelt übernachten, also werden wir auch keine 100KG Blei, 8 Ruten und ein Sammelsurium an Ködern mitnehmen. Unsere Angelausrüstung muss sich auf 2-3 Ruten beschränken und max. eine Tasche Zubehör (falls sie jemand kennt, die Lidl-KuKö-Tasche).

Wir werden wohl 2 leichtere Ruten mitnehmen und eine "Aalrute". Also keine Brandungsrute, denn A) haben wir keine B) Können wir uns moemntan keine anschaffen und C) ist der Platz im PKW nicht vorhanden. Aber trotz der beschränkten Möglichkeiten denken wir, werden wir hoffentlich der Adria den einen oder anderen Fisch entlocken können. Könnt ihr uns Tips dazu geben?

Vom Land besser Kunstköder oder "Ansitzen"? Pose oder Grund? Welche Montagen und Köder sind gut? Und welche Zielfische gibt es? Bisher ist mir nur Dorade und das beliebte Petermännchen bekannt. Ach und welche Regionen zwischen Zadar und Split könnt ihr empfehlen?

Da wir bisher nicht auf einen bestimmten Campingplatz festgelegt sind, sind wir hier recht flexibel.

So das war es erst einmal mit meinen Fragen.

Bis denn und einen schönen Tag
Herby


----------



## Smallgame (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien zwischen Zadar und Split*

Gute wahl mit den Urlaubsland 
All diese informationen kannst du gemütlich von zuhause aus hier in diesem Forum, sogar in dieser Rubrik abrufen. Dazu ist vieles geschrieben worden.

Dennoch ein paar Antworten auf deine Fragen.
Ja es gibt ausser Doraden und Petermännchen noch andere Fische zum beangeln. Schriftbarsch wird dir oft an die Angel gehen, verschiedene Brassenarten und Lippfische, ohne ende Schleimfische und Grundeln, aber auch Wolfsbarsche und noch vieles mehr. Kannst auch Posen mitbringen denn sind auch Hornhechte und Meeräschen drin.

Die Kunstköder würd ich zuhause lassen und von der Küste nur auf Naturköder angeln.


----------



## Skrxnch (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien zwischen Zadar und Split*

Hi,
ich war mal als Teenie an den Krka Wasserfällen 
bei Sibenik einige Stunden angeln. 
Die sind nicht weit vom Meer entfernt. 8-15 Km oder wenig mehr. Keine konkrete Vorstellung nach der langen Zeit, ist 30 J. her. Google Dir das selbst ein wenig, besonders was die Lizenz für den Teil der Krka betrifft im Süss- /Brackwasser.

Gibt ja evtl. andere Boardies hier die dazu genaueres sagen können, allein schon die Meereslizenz in Kroatien ist finde ich recht happig. Aber Camping gabs damals an jeder Ecke und um Jungangler hat sich keiner gekümmert.

Abgesehen davon als ich etwas unterhalb der Wasserfälle am Einlauf des Kraftwerks ne Mordsforelle (auf Speckstreifen von Einheimischen) verlor wurden wir extrem wirsch vejagt. Das war wohl Sperrgebiet|krach:
Einheimische haben aber direkt unter den Fällen munter Forellen harpuniert ohne jedes Hel. Und das waren dieselben Kaliber von mind. 3 KG:m

Da hatte ich auch Lauben o. ä. auf Teig, im unteren Brackwasserteil auf Grund keinen verwertbaren Biss, nur Treibzeug in der Schnur. Allerdings auch nur Teig als Köder dabei. Blinker, etc brachte nix (mittags). Könnte in der Dämmerung anders ein.

Schwimmen unter den Wasserfällen setzt Kondition vorraus, bzw. auf Kinder musste arg aufpassen.

Aber die Fälle lohnen auf jeden Fall  
 wenn man da eh vorbeikommt. War mal Kulisse für die Winnetou Filme. Einfach ab Sibenik von der Mündung dem Fluss etwas folgen. War damals schon irgendwie ausgeschildert...


----------



## haroemer (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien zwischen Zadar und Split*

Hallo Herny,
Ich werde vom 4.-18. August in Kroatien (Omis, bei SPlit) meinen Campingurlaub verbringen und wollte mal was mit Brandungsroute probieren. Ich weiß nicht, mit welchen Ködern man dort hantieren soll (Garnelenschwänze sollen ganz fängig sein). Ich habe auch von giftigen Fischarten gehört, da muss ich mich auch mal schlau machen, was es dort so gibt.
VG Hannes


----------



## Smallgame (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien zwischen Zadar und Split*

hi haroemer, 
als köder kannst du sehr gut die Purpurschnecke benutzen und auch andere Meeresschnecken. Denn hast du noch Teig, Kalamaris usw. Wenn du in der nähe einer Fischzuchtanlage bist versuche etwas von deren Fischfutter für Wolfsbarsche oder Doraden zu ergattern ist auch nicht so schlecht das Zeugs.
Soviel giftiges gibt es eigentlich garnicht. Nur Petermännchen halt, den schaut man sich vorher an und Drachenkopf aber der ist meistens knallrot (oder braun) Voller Stacheln das es eigentlich kein nachschauen benötigt um zu ahnen das er giftig ist.


----------



## haroemer (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien zwischen Zadar und Split*

Hallo Smallgame,

danke erstmal für den Tip. Ich werde dann wohl meine 4,2m Brandungsroute mitnehmen und schön weit raushauen, das Ding. Was für ein Vorfach würdest du empfehlen? Ich habe zuletzt häufig in der Ostsee mit Dorsch oder Schollenvorfach geangelt. Aber das wird wohl auch gehen. In welcher Tiefe fänge man Goldbassen?


Und war vielleicht jemand schonmal bei Omis / südlich von SPlit angeln?
VG Hannes


----------



## Smallgame (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien zwischen Zadar und Split*

Ich angle auch oft in der Ostsee man kann das überhaupt nicht miteinander vergleichen. In der Ostsee benutzt man große schwere Bleie und muß Große Weiten werfen. In Kroatien von der Küste muß man garnicht solche Entfernungen erreichen. Die Goldbrassen jagen ganz in Küstennähe. Es sei den du angelst vom Strand aus aber Strände sind in Kroatien eh Mangelware und im Sommer nicht geignet zum Angeln bei dem Betrieb.
Wichtig ist nur die richtige Stelle zum Angeln zu finden und den Wurf gut zu plazieren z.b. Gemischter Grund und eine kleine hellere Stelle
Ich nehme als Vorfach auch monofile Schnur eine Schnurstärke dünner. 0,28 auf 0,30 Hauptschnur.


----------



## Hotel Romeo (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien zwischen Zadar und Split*

Hallo,

sorge dich mal nicht um die Brandungsrute sondern nimm unbedingt eine unberingte oder beringte Stipprute mit (Rute 1). Die unberigte sollte min 6 m sein und idealerweise einen Gummizug besitzen. Hauptschnur 20, vorfach max. 18, ggf. schwächer. A und O ist das Anfüttern. Wenn Du in einem Agrarmarkt Fischmehl bekommen kannst (wird für die Hühnerzucht eingesetzt), ist dies ideal und günstig. Alternativ bietet auch Sensas ein Meeresfutterprogramm an. Paniermehl mit Sardinenöl geht auch. Köder: Tintenfischfetzen (klein), Brotteig mit Krabben-, Käse- oder Sardinenaroma, Fischfetzen oder Gulp Köder, hauptsache klein. Haken Gr. 14 oder ganz kleiner Drilling. Absoluter Top Köder ist der sinkende Berkley Teig "Saltwater Dough" in Shrimp-oder Sardinen-Aroma. Kescher mit langem Stiel ist häufig hilfreich. Suche die Häfen mit tiefem Wasser. Für die Wassertiefe kann ich Dir keinen Tip geben, fange knapp über Grund an und suche dann ggf. . Fische: Mitteleer-Brassenarten, "Boba" (ein etwa forellengroßer, sehr leckerer Speisefisch), Blöker und Meeräsche. Du mußt schnell sein, denn alle arten verstehen es perfekt Dir den Teig abzulutschen. Und jetzt Spezialtrick: Wenn Du Deine MOntage so bebleist, daß der Teig langsam nach unten schwebt, dann beißt auch Wolfsbarsch auf den Berkley-Teig. Als Schrote in Schwimmernähe plazieren.

2. Rute leichte Spinnrute, damit Du nachts Tintenfisch fangen kannst. Das ist leicht, macht Spaß und die sind lecker (die kleinen als Köder am nächsten Tag nehmen).

3. Rute nach belieben (Ultraleicht Brandungsrute für Dornhai oder Rochen, je nach Gegend). Oder Vorsichtshalber Big Game Rute mitnehmen, falls doch Ausfahrtmöglichkeiten (realistisch:Thun, Bonito, Blauhai / unwahrscheinlich: Schwertfisch, Fuchshai, Weisshai-geschützt, Zahnbrasse.

Noch drei Tips zum Schluß:

1. An der gesamten kroatischen Küste kommen häufig Hornhechte in Einzelexemplaren vor. Anders als man es aus Skandinavien kennt, sind diese Einzelexemplare sehr heikel (der Futterneid aus den Schwärmen fehlt). Wenn Du einen siehst, vergiß ihn einfach.

2. Stippen ist im gesamten Mittelmeer erheblich einfacher als leichtes Grundfischen. Hast Du einmal einen Grundköder gelegt, machen sich Kleinstfische aller Couleur sowie Taschenkrebse über Deinen Köder her.

3. Solltest Du vorhaben, in dieser Gegend irgendwelch Süßwasser-Gewäser auf eigene Faust zu erwandern, so behalte im Hinterkopf daß diese Gegend im Balkankrieg vermint war. Die kroatische Regierung hat Lage der Minen veröffentlicht, trotzdem hat es in der Nähe von Split vor etwa 7 Jahren einen tödlichen Unfall gegeben in einem Gebiet, daß auf keiner Minenkarte verzeichnet war. Bleib also am besten auf den Wegen. Die Kroaten halten dieses Thema gern klein um den Tourismus nicht zu gefährden.

Hoffe habe Dir geholfen 

Gruß

Hotel Romeo



Prinzipiell


----------



## glavoc (1. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien zwischen Zadar und Split*

Ahoi,
@ Hotel Romeo   -   jede Wette, das du mitten im Sommer, keinen einzigen "Tintenfisch" also Kalamaris vom Ufer mit der Rute fängst...:q 

Möglich ist dies im Sommer nur mit dem Boot, eventuell einem "Feral" mit dem "Peskafondo" im Strömungsschatten eines "Skolic"-es oder "Brak"es... kurz vor der Dämmerung bis 1-2 Uhr Nachts draußen im Kanal....Der Oktopusfang / "Hobotnica" wird traditionell von den alten"Stari" noch betrieben...doch den hast du nicht gemeint, noch beschrieben... Dazu müssten die Touristen auch zu viel vom Meer, der Unterwasserstruktur "Teren", den Strömungen "Kurenat" verstehen... 

Hornhechte fang ich als Beifang beim Spinnfischen...stören mich nur, weil sie die Wobbler im Lauf behindern/verheddern....wenn sie sich doch einmal haken - landen die halt auch im Topf oder auf den "Gradele"... warum das Grundfischen nicht taugt, hab ich jetzt auch nicht verstanden|kopfkrat um Hängergefahr vorzubeugen einfach ein "Tiroler Hölzel" verwenden - gibt es sogar in den einheimischen Angelläden. Lohnt sich mMn eher als Stipp- und Bolofischen...zumindest was Größe und Geschmack betrifft...Hier ein Beispiel eines erfolgreichen ital. Touristen mit der typischen ital. theatralik und dramatik aber einem beeindruckendem Ergebnis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOLgfs_gEb0
oder Einheimische in Kroatien: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4j2b7ZWFPrk
Gerade im Sommer einer der logischen Fisch&Fangmethoden...:m Karpfencombos eignen sich eigentlich am besten dafür...Laufbleie/Hölzel bis max. 60 gr., Naturköder, je nach Felsen oder keine Felsen die Schnurstärke auswählen... (schaffen auch kleine Exemplare 0,40 mm Schnur am Felsen locker zum reißen zu bringen...), sofern man nicht sofort anschlägt- was aber auch nicht zu empfehlen ist, da gerade diese Art den Köder hin und her schleppt, bevor sie ihn tief in den Mund nimmt.... sobald der Haken sitzt folgt augenblicklich der Run...der Mittelmeer"karpfen" sozusagen... LG & TL#h

P.S. Warum sollte Dentex Dentex gerade mit Boot und den vielen Hornhechten (gerade dieses Jahr) so unrealistisch sein??|kopfkrat


----------



## scorp10n77 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien zwischen Zadar und Split*

Also der Geschichte vom Romeo kann ich auch manche Dinge nicht wirklich klar entnehmen, warum sie nicht gehen sollten. 
Kannst du mich einmal aufklären was Skolic und brak ist? Find das nämlich auch ganz interessant.

Kalmar im Sommer, klappt nicht! Sie sind zwar auch da, aber irgendwie wollen sie nicht!


----------



## glavoc (4. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien zwischen Zadar und Split*

Ein "Skolic" ist im Grunde nur ein kleines Eiland/Inselchen, der "Brak" ist ein Unterwasserberg/Hügel/Erhebung...sozusagen ein "Hot-Spot". Davon gibt es in den dalmatinischen Archipelagen natürlich jede Menge, wenn du bedenkst, das ca. 1200 Erhebungen über der Wasserlinie zu finden sind - bekommst du im Umkehrschluss auch eine Vorstellung wie viele "Unterwasserberge" unterhalb der Oberfläche zu finden sind...zusätzlich gibt es dann aber auch noch Krater, Grotten, Täler, Wracks u.v.a. mehr....
LG & Tight Lines #h


----------



## scorp10n77 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien zwischen Zadar und Split*

Ja das ist klar. Konnte halt nur mit den Begriffen nix anfangen, das es Hotspots sind ist mir schon klar. Strömungsmarkante Ecken halt.
Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## glavoc (5. September 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien zwischen Zadar und Split*

Bitteschön...:m & LG


----------



## ff-kroatien (30. November 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Kroatien zwischen Zadar und Split*

Zwischen Zadar, Split und Dubrovnik auf der einen Seite und Zadar und Istrien, auf der anderen Seite eine Menge an erstklassigen Ziel für Angler. Zum Beispiel die Spitze des Flusses Gacka und Krka oder Una oder Seen wie Vrana See, oder für Liebhaber von Salzwasser Adria.
Es dauert ein wenig Mühe und Informationen finden, oder fragen Sie jemanden, der mit dem zu tun hat


----------

